# CMS Final Rule



## Donna SanGiovanni (Aug 8, 2007)

So, how do all of you feel about the CMS final rule??.... It certainly is not what we all hoped for- especially in pain management and GI areas... This will hurt the single specialty ASC's the most. Let me know your thoughts...


----------



## cconroycpch (Oct 19, 2007)

It certainly will hurt some single specialty ASC's, unless it's an ortho ASC.  For our ASC's will experience a slight gain.  Just can't wait to load the new fee schedules and ensure proper payments from Medicare.


----------

